# Misissippi Headwaters



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any news on the setup ? I just heard there was a swing through flier.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

AM first series was a rather straight up triple. The grass in the field was rather high with randomly mowed strips weaving through it. 

Middle gun at about 260 yards was first bird down and thrown flat -- stayed out. The line to the mark was initially a slight down hill and then through some cover and up a moderate hill.

Left hand retired bird at about 160 yards was sharp angle back into heavy cover. Dogs going slightly downhill to this mark had to come out of light cover and cross a mowed strip and then back into heavy cover and dig the bird out of an area of Russian olives or similar small brush.

Flyer was on the right at about 170 yards and last bird down. The area of fall for the flyer was rather large and some dogs had more than a short hunt.

The difficulty in the test was the small Christmas tree that was just right – by about a foot, of the line to the left hand bird. Some dogs entered the mowed strip associated with the left hand bird at such an angle that they could see the middle gun and proceeded to pick it up even though sent for the left bird. 

Callbacks were liberal – 33 of 41. Most of the dogs dropped fell into the trap just described associated with the left hand bird.

The following dogs were NOT called back to the land blind: 3, 8, 10, 13, 18, 19, 25, and 31.

AM second series. The line for the land blind was about 20 yards to the left of the mat for the first series. The line to the blind was initially a slight down hill through the same cover as the left hand bird of the first series and crossed the line for that bird. For about 50 – 60 yards after the intersection of the line to the blind and the line to the left hand mark there was rather heavy – you could lose a dog. At about the same point the terrain changed to the moderate up hill described for the middle gun of the first series. After passing the cover on the left and heading up the hill there was cover on right --dogs that entered this cover could not be seen for a few moments.

Once past the cover on the right it was clear sailing for about 90 yards up hill to the blind.

Again the callbacks were liberal – 26 dogs to the water blind, which will be run starting Saturday morning at 8 am at the “Quarry.” 

Additional dogs dropped in the second series were: 16, 26, 27, 28, 32, 36, and 40.

Hopefully, I have no typos concerning callbacks.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks.We are running Open,but AM seems a fun trial without stress on numbers....Good Luck !


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for the test description, wishing we were there. #19 was a stratch... I'm sure there were others on your not called back list.

Good luck all! Stay cool.

Barb


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

38 back to the land blind in the Open.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

any numbers, Ricky?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

All I have are Mark Smith's: 21,47, 57, 69, 82


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

AM Water Blind:

Tight to the shore, down the left hand shore blind with simulated flyer poison bird. Enroute there is one small point that is crossed and one large "lazy" point to cross near the end.

Twelve dogs backs to the water marks -- 1, 7, 9, 12, 21, 22, 24, 29, 30, 35, 37 and 39.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Good luck to all especially to open dog # 81


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Open Callbacks to the water blind - 24 dogs.

1, 3, 9, 13, 17, 20, 21, 26, 28, 29, 37, 39, 40, 46, 47, 61, 64, 71, 72, 74, 76, 77, 81 and 83.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Come on Merle.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go Tex and Ali !!!!!


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Go Merle, go.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

13 to the water marks. Go Tex.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Once again, any numbers Ricky? Thanks


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open Water Marks.
Triple. Long bird at 300 yards thrown down the shore, flyer shot 2nd paralleling a railroad track and a short retired thrown last and short of/tight to the flyer. Very easy to come out of the water and miss the short go-bird and head for the flyer.

As of 11:20, 11 dogs of the 13 have run. 9 have handled or picked up. I do not know the two dogs that did it without a handle.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN
1st Stephen Ritter/Miah
2nd Steve Yozamp/Edge Bellmore
3rd Ray Voigt/Jerry Lee Dubose
4th Dave Rorem/Bumpers Kurlansky
RJ Dave Rorem/Willie Stroud

Not sure if Jams were awarded. Congrats to all! Way to go Steve and Miah.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Big congrats to all !!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Steve and Miah!!

Aaron*


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Steve Yozamp and Brad Bellmore for qualifying Edge for the National!


----------

